# two males with a female ?



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

As some of you may know i have two neutered males. A local near me is unable to take care of their female rabbit and is trying to get rehomed. They have sold the hutch before getting a home for the bun so im unable to keep them apart. iv not agreed to having the bun as i wanted to know if having one female with two males would be oki ?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

as long as all bunnies are neutered and neither of the males is excessively dominant, then yes it can work


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

thanks for that lil miss, i guess i can always give it a try and see how it goes with supervision


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

is the doe already spayed do you know? she will need spaying else she could get very tetchy towards the bucks, she is also at high risk of uterine cancer if not


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

Thats one things im not sure on but i will be booking her in right away if not. although from what i know i don't really think she would have been


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

the only thing with that, is yyou will need to keep her away from your bucks for 4 weeks after her op, as if they tried to mount her before then they could rupture her sutures.
if you can sort out somewhere seperate to keep her (set up a temporary pen indoors or something) then go for it


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

oooo i didnt think about that . . . . i could borrow a hutch for that time off my uncle, so it is still possible.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

go for it then


----------

